
How Great Stories Will Beat Ad Blocking - adebelov
http://www.forbes.com/sites/baldwincunningham/2015/09/23/how-great-stories-will-beat-adblocking/
======
nlwhittemore
What makes this so interesting is that its not coming from someone like a
creative agency -- who of course you would expect to say something like this.
The fact that its coming from a very data driven adtech platform makes it much
more powerful.

